# 2 giant kits



## Gary (May 6, 2019)

One of my does had a litter when i went out there this morning. This is her third. 1st two litters all died. Anyhow, 2 of them were dead but very huge compared to the others or any others she's pushed out in the past. Same buck. Bred her 2 days in a row last month after all her kits died I think. Looks like they were older than the others. They were limp but warm. They looked pretty dead and still had all the after birth attached. I got rid of them. I don't mean a little bigger than the others. Like more than twice the size


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2019)

Are the others alive and is she taking care of them? If so then keep her. If she loses this litter, off to the soup pot. On the two big babies, Mother Nature happens. We have all experienced weird things with animals. I don't think one day's difference in age made a difference.


----------



## AmberLops (May 6, 2019)

I've had does that had HUGE babies in with other normal sized babies....I definitely know what you're talking about!
For me, they've always been born dead or died shortly after birth...last month I had a doe abort her kits 10 days early and 2 of the 3 babies were gigantic...they were both born dead and only the normal-sized baby lived.
I still don't know what it is that causes it but it's strange for sure.
I always give my does 3 strikes...if her 3rd litter doesn't make it I would say goodbye to the doe. There are tons of other rabbits out there that make wonderful mothers and it's not worth all that stress and worrying just to keep a bad one.


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2019)

She seems to be doing better this time as far as she made a nest in the nesting box and made a hole in the back and shot all of them out in there. This is progress at least


----------



## AmberLops (May 6, 2019)

Good! As long as she did better this time


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 6, 2019)

I have rehomed does that were bad house keepers, messy or nasty mothers....no need to breed the bad habbits into a new kit......My breeding is done now till fall (hot florida weather)   I have culled down to my best NZ doe and my two flemish giants, will get new NZ buck by fall......


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2019)

I checked the kits when i got home today. There are 7 other than the 2 dead big ones i pulled out this morning. They all look healthy and fed. Im very proud of her right now. Hope she keeps it up. 3rd times a charm hopefully


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 6, 2019)

Fantastic !


----------



## AmberLops (May 6, 2019)

Congrats!!


----------

